# CENTURION STRATOS Stahl Klassiker von 1990/91



## degu (16. August 2010)

Hallo Suchende,

gerade ist auf Ebay meine Auktion angelaufen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/retro-CENTURION-...?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile#ht_738wt_1139

Der Rahmen ist mit seiner *"shark fin"* auf dem Oberrohr unverwechselbar - ein schöner Klassiker von Centurion.

Ich biete den Rahmen als Set mit Originalteilen an: Gabel, Steuersatz, Innenlager, Sattelstütze. 

Zudem kann ich noch eine Menge Teile für einen zeitgenössischen Aufbau anbieten - bei Bedarf einfach melden.

*Und nun viel Spaß und viel Glück beim Bieten!*


----------

